# Buffing advice ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I been wanting one of those Beall buffing systems for my set up but got a few questions. Does the 'ready to go' three wheel system fit into my Jet mini lathe? Looks from descriptions like I am about an inch or two short on my bed.. I'd like something that I could just stick in the headstock real quick and get the job done. Anyone had any experience with the separate buffing wheels each on their own mandrels ?.. Think this final bit of finishing would really complete the job...especially on the acrylics....

Any advice is shore appreciated... Thanks in advance...jim


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I have no idea if it'll fit in your lathe. I can measure it when I get home if you'd like? Hopefully it does, if not get the individual one's and a 1/2 drill chuck to fit your headstock and just change out the wheels. I had the seperate wheels before the smoking incident. I gave those to Viking and I now have the system on the mandrel. I use it on every pen I make and a number of other things too. Sometimes my wife holds her fingernails on the wax wheel for that shiny touch up between trips to the nail salon. You'll understand that after you use it a bit. You'll like it.

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim --- from the Beall website description "On one end of this 17" mandrel is a machined #2 Morse taper to fit in the head stock of your lathe; on the other a center to accept the tail stock."
Is this what you're referring to??
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/threeon.php


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't think it will fit the jet mini. I do all my buffing by hand.:smile:









I have a old grinder sitting on a stand with a buffing wheel on each end.
I plan on making my own version of the beall by using threaded stock and put 3 wheels on it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Jim --- from the Beall website description "On one end of this 17" mandrel is a machined #2 Morse taper to fit in the head stock of your lathe; on the other a center to accept the tail stock."
> Is this what you're referring to??
> http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/threeon.php


Yep, Hooked ..that is exactly what I was talking about. I found that site and called the 800 number...Got Mrs. Beall herself on the phone..Quizzed her about fitting on my Mini and she hollered over to her shoulder to Mr Beall..and he assured me that he worked with the Jet Mini himself and it fit perfectly..so we did a little bidness and I think I'm fixed up..

Gonna dazzle you with shine...LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Drool!!!:tongue: On my list tools to buy. Or, is that categorized as an accessory?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Yep, Hooked ..that is exactly what I was talking about. I found that site and called the 800 number...Got Mrs. Beall herself on the phone..Quizzed her about fitting on my Mini and she hollered over to her shoulder to Mr Beall..and he assured me that he worked with the Jet Mini himself and it fit perfectly..so we did a little bidness and I think I'm fixed up..
> 
> Gonna dazzle you with shine...LOL


If it doesn't fit let me know. When Biggreen gave me his old buffing wheels I was very appreciative but also envious of the 3 wheel setup so I trotted over to Home Depot and bought some 3/8 threaded rod and a handful of nuts and made my own. I had a mandrel for turning bottle stoppers and it just happened to have 3/8 threads so coupling up was easy. Sorry about the glare - it's raining and I can't back away far enough (boat's on the other side) to stop it but hope you'll get the picture.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Jim --- from the Beall website description "On one end of this 17" mandrel is a machined #2 Morse taper to fit in the head stock of your lathe;


--------------

Well, Hooked..just went out and measured the Mini and if the mandrel in the kit is really 17 " I'll be OK..Measured full capacity and it looks like 18", including the two inches that slips inside the headstock...

I'll let you'all know in about a week... If it don't fit, I'll pass that along as well, and it will be going back to Mr and Mrs Beall...:wink: ...and then we'll be off on "Plan B"....

edit...Figger it's about time for some more 'eye candy'...Can ya tell I'm getting kinda hooked on these colored acrylic boogers...That's the main reason for my sudden interest in buffing equipment...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the separate buffers for myself and love it. Easy to change out with one mandrell and screws onto the mandrell very easily. Takes seconds to switch over. Also have more room for longer items without getting into another buffing wheel being separate. For short stuff, the 3 on a shaft would be easy however. Have to be carefull as the first wheel is slightly abrasive and will cut through your finish if you stay too long in one spot or speed too fast. It can easily grab your item out of your hands also, if not holding very carefully, but it will make a great finish, a wonderful finish. I love mine. It works on other things besides wood also. My watch glass sparkles as well as many other things.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

It works with the Jet 12-20. Although you will be wishing you had the variable speed model. When I do my buffing, I put it on the Nova. Great system-you will enjoy it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ranchonodinero said:


> It works with the Jet 12-20. Although you will be wishing you had the variable speed model. When I do my buffing, I put it on the Nova. Great system-you will enjoy it.


Thanks, Rancho...I've got the variable speed on my Jet Mini and it will slow down to about 600 RPM. Dunno what speed is recommended..but I imagine that will be included in the instructions....Time will tell...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

For my single buffers, 1800 rpm is recommended for buffing.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you will love it. I have the Beall single systemI use on a grinder motor. Very easy to pop the mandrel off lathe and move to the first wheel. Results will stound you. Saves a lot of fine polishing steps with micromesh too. Speed I run mine is also about 1800rpm. Good luck and let's see some pics of your set-up and finished results.


----------

